# DPI's that don't break app compatibility?



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know any tablet DPI's that don't break app compatibility? I tried 160, but only like 8 of my installed apps showed up in the market as being installed after that...which is annoying.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't had this issue. Thats weird.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Thing 342 (Jul 1, 2012)

I use 170, and the only app that doesn't work is Dropbox. (Although I do have compatibility issues in the Play Store)


----------



## Zlatty (Dec 22, 2011)

Thing 342 said:


> I use 170, and the only app that doesn't work is Dropbox. (Although I do have compatibility issues in the Play Store)


How did you go about changing the DPI?


----------



## Thing 342 (Jul 1, 2012)

There's a guide somewhere, but I don't feel like going about linking to it. In simple terms, you edit build.prop (either through your file explorer or an app). There is a value inside labeled "ro.sf.lcd_density" change that to the desired DPI.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just use rom toolbox by jrummy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

The Rootzbox app has a LCD density changer that resets market data and fixes a lot of app compatibility. Although, I have a hard time advocating Rootzbox since they have basically stopped developing it.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Just modify the build.prop and change the LCD density, one of the easiest things to do IMO.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm using 160 and haven't had an issue with an app not working

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zlatty (Dec 22, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Just use rom toolbox by jrummy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ah. Will give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## DroidHAM (Nov 9, 2011)

Ive had issues getting my updates from the market at 170, 175 and 160. 160 saw the updates but wouldnt download correctly.

I flashed back to 213, deleted play store app data, updated and flashed back to 160 after the update


----------

